# Weird Looking HS80, Robert can you ID this?



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone ever seen anything like this? Chute looks like it's off a newer machine, but I've never seen a US/Canadian Honda bucket like this, nor have I ever seen an onboard battery on an HS80.

Honda hs 80 snowblower | other | Moncton | Kijiji


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoa 12V start, remote chute deflector, and revised bucket?

Japanese (asia) market?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hadn't seen anything like it before but it does look to be an Asian model that made it to Canada.
I like it :coolpics:


click link below for others:
ãƒ¤ãƒ•ã‚ªã‚¯! - ä½�ã�¾ã�„ã€�ã‚¤ãƒ³ãƒ†ãƒªã‚¢ - ã€Œã‚¹ãƒŽãƒ¼ãƒ© hs80ã€�ã�®è�½æœ*ç›¸å*´ - æ–°å“�ã€�ä¸*å�¤å“�ï¼ˆçµ‚äº†åˆ†ï¼‰

.
.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Then there was this HS555


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

A blue Honda?!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, does appear to be a non-USA, non-Canada market model. Here are more images I found:










And that blue thing? Never heard of it before, but sure does look legit:

Ñíåãîóáîðî÷íàÿ ìàøèíà Honda HS555 - HONDA HS555, 2002 - Äðóãàÿ ñïåöòåõíèêà âî Âëàäèâîñòîêå


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, seems to a Russian equivalent to Craig's List or ebay. Some of that posting translates to:

"The Honda HS555 snowplow in Vladivostok"

Actually
23:33, on April 8
Price
42 000 rubles.
Existence of goods
Available
Special equipment model
HONDA HS555
Engine displacement
144 cubic see.
Year of release
2002
State
The good
Run across the Russian Federation
Without run

I will sell the self-propelled HONDA HS555 snowplow
Engine displacement 144th cube of cm, gasoline. 5ls
Width of capture is 55 cm
In an excellent state!
It is brought from Japan, in Russia didn't use



42,000 Rubles = $820. U.S.

That poster evidently has a lot of other OPE up for sale.
Ïðîôèëü ïîëüçîâàòåëÿ mallevg


Hey, wait a minute! They get Honda riders and the HS622 in Russia! Plus, a smaller 16" HRX and electric mowers. What's up with that?

Honda | Ð“Ð°Ð·Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ñ�Ð¸Ð»ÐºÐ¸


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Hey, wait a minute! They get Honda riders and the HS622 in Russia! Plus, a smaller 16" HRX and electric mowers. What's up with that?


Putin. 'Nuff said. h34r:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> A blue Honda?!



Come on, you know you want one :icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"And that blue thing? Never heard of it before, but sure does look legit_"


I think that's a really nice Powder Blue "you guys" choose for the CCCP version :icon-doh:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That blue one looks closer to a HS 622.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, the predecessor to the 622. I think they were the same in all respects, just a different engine. But BLUE?!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Powder blue :laugh:, get over it.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

That HS80 has the old style auger gearbox that does not have a support strut yet comes equipped with the HS724 style track not the old and unavailable HSxx series track. Interesting. ..... It is a blend. It also has a two speed reverse probably accomplished by keeping the same friction wheel and transmission, just adding a slow reverse to the one speed we have here.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Then there was this HS555


And there was this YS624T....









BLUE honda, RED Yamaha...... I'm confused now..... :confused2:


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dodge said:


> That HS80 has the old style auger gearbox that does not have a support strut yet comes equipped with the HS724 style track not the old and unavailable HSxx series track. Interesting. .....


The early HS828s don't have that support either, they have the newer style auger gearbox, just without provisions to mount the support bar.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

> The early HS828s don't have that support either, they have the newer style auger gearbox


 Common Parts? 
Looking at the schematics I see an early HS828 WA that has the old style gearbox and the tracked version seems to have the newer design without the support. 
What you refer to would be interesting from a parts crossover point of view that is why I took a quick look.

When Honda changed to the newer style gearbox they reduced the amount of force required to shear a pin by half. The force required is directly related to the cross section area of the shear bolt. The older design requires shearing of two cross sections of the shear bolt while the newer design shears at one cross section. That would make it difficult to combine the two designs but if it is out there it would be of interest for the possibility of shared parts.

One existing part crossover is that the new style box shares the same seal as the old style so assuming the seal journals can be redone there will not be any issues there. 

Going back to the original picture that started this thread there is another interesting hint of a possible parts crossover looking at the track. Counting the pitch sections I get a total of 18, 60 mm pitches which makes it the same length as HSxx series tracks but molded in the modern tread design. Makes me wonder if there is a track part number that fits, used in some other market. Anyway just speculation as Honda decides what gets supplied to our parts market in any case.


----------

